# I will draw your betta! (colored!)



## Maryrox247

Well secuono inspired me to start drawing bettas! 
Here are two i did already:

Jet (jaspersANGEL)









Rio (1fish2fish)










They aren't perfect but if you want me to draw your betta(s) just post a picture (clear please) and i will try to do it tomorow!


----------



## metalbetta

And so begins the betta art trend. 

I'd love to see what you can do! Hm. Let's go with Cameron. 




























I hope these help!


----------



## Maryrox247

is there a specific one of these that you would like me to draw? Or just any of them?


----------



## metalbetta

Whatever looks like the most fun for you!


----------



## Fermin

Ooooh cute! Can you do my little CT in my avatar?


----------



## Maryrox247

sure!


----------



## Maryrox247

camerons done! (he was hard,lol!) i will post him later


----------



## Maryrox247

here's cameron!


----------



## frogipoi

Can you do Aurora? He is in my album. Please do the one that was the cover!


----------



## Alexanderismylife

Well I can never get good pics of Alex so Let's try Riley once lol! =] if you have time xD


----------



## Maryrox247

Alexanderismylife said:


> Well I can never get good pics of Alex so Let's try Riley once lol! =] if you have time xD


i will need a lighter picture of alex sorry!


----------



## Alexanderismylife

Oh okay thats okay lol My camera is really bad! I will try some time to get one Thanks anyways though! :]


----------



## frogipoi

So is that a yes? You are the 4th betta drawer I know. I am the 3rd, Terranariko is the 2nd, and sercuno is the first!


----------



## Maryrox247

yup i will draw aurora


----------



## frogipoi

THANKS!!! Then I will draw some of your bettas! (not in color XD)


----------



## metalbetta

Looks great! Thank you so much!


----------



## FireKidomaru

could you draw my DT Helios? if you can i thank you very much! im tryin to get all my bettas drawn in some form or another.. so thanks


----------



## Maryrox247

no problem! so i far i have two to work on tonight. I will get them posted tomorow. (it will be around 5 or 6 since i will be gone from 1-4)


----------



## frogipoi

Can't wait for Aurora!


----------



## bloo97

Can you draw Dragon?


----------



## Maryrox247

Can do! By the way everyone im so sorry for the wait but it is taking me a while to get these sone since i have been a bit busy lately. I will try to get them done tonight.


----------



## frogipoi

Yay! Can't wait for Aurora!


----------



## bloo97

I am in no rush.


----------



## frogipoi

he he.


----------



## Maryrox247

im working on the drawings right now


----------



## frogipoi

How many?


----------



## Maryrox247

right now im working on aurora and fermins crowntail. (dont know what his name is lol)


----------



## frogipoi

Tell me when they are done. I want to see Aurora + the other! You rock!


----------



## BlueHaven

Your drawings look so cute! 
They are pretty.


----------



## bettalover2033

ive seen your work your really good!!. and i was wondering could you do mine??

ill give you a pic


----------



## jmtriro01

i wish i can draw as good as you do... since i can t draw, can you also include my VT in your drawings? he's got healing tail... here is renji...



thanks!


----------



## LinuxTux37

Wow! You're amazing. I can see you have quite a workload, but I'll just slip this into the bottom of your pile.







That is Sonic. Very active, hardly rests.


----------



## Maryrox247

bloo97 said:


> Can you draw Dragon?


 im really sorry but i tried drawing him and it doesnt look good because the picture is too blurry. If you give me a cleary picture i can probably draw him though.


----------



## Maryrox247

helios is done! I will post as soon as i can!


----------



## Maryrox247

Renji is done! Working on sonic and aurora right now!


----------



## kirby13580

Do mine! pick one out from my album!


----------



## betta4ever

can you draw twilight ? he's my profile picture


----------



## Maryrox247

Im gonna post helios and renjii today and hopefully sonic! And yup! I will draw twilight  by the way im saving aurora for last because he is HARD to do lol.


----------



## bloo97

Maryrox247 said:


> im really sorry but i tried drawing him and it doesnt look good because the picture is too blurry. If you give me a cleary picture i can probably draw him though.


 Is this better?


----------



## Maryrox247

Yup! I will try drawing him soon!


----------



## bloo97

Yay! Thanks!


----------



## bloo97

Any updates?


----------



## frogipoi

Maryrox247 said:


> Im gonna post helios and renjii today and hopefully sonic! And yup! I will draw twilight  by the way im saving aurora for last because he is HARD to do lol.


That's okay he is. I drew some random bettas today with color and some shading so I need the cam!;-) Can't wait.


----------



## Maryrox247

Im so sorry for not posting them yet but i have been busy school shopping lately! I will try to posty helios,renji, and sonic very soon! Im working on aurora now!


----------



## bettalover2033

are you done with mine? just wondering and NO RUSH i promise take as long as you need


----------



## Maryrox247

Not yet sorry! He is your avatar right? By the way everybody im SOOOOO sorry about the long wait! I really have been very busy plus it takes a while to do each drawing. I will post helios,renjii, and sonic today i promise!


----------



## Maryrox247

Here is renjii!


----------



## Maryrox247

Here is Helios!


----------



## Maryrox247

Sonic is almost done!


----------



## Maryrox247

Here is Sonic: Sorry its not my best work but i got really lazy


----------



## Maryrox247

Im now working on aurora!Since my grandpa said i could only take 3 pics with his i phone today i will probably post him in up to 4 days. I will start working on bettalovers request after aurora and then fermin's betta!


----------



## bettalover2033

Maryrox247 said:


> Here is Sonic: Sorry its not my best work but i got really lazy


the pictures are not working


----------



## Maryrox247

That is so weird! Well im just gonna upload the pics to photobucket and post the links. Sorry!


----------



## Maryrox247

Renji:

http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums...ew&current=RenjiDrawingBettaFish.jpg&newest=1

Helios:

http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums...w&current=HeliosDrawingBettaFish.jpg&newest=1

Sonic:

http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums...ew&current=SonicDrawingBettaFish.jpg&newest=1


----------



## bloo97

What about Dragon? No rush.


----------



## Maryrox247

I will be working on him and everyone else a.s.a.p. Everyone I'm so sorry I take so long but I am very busy so it is hard to find time to do the drawings plus school is starting soon so yeah.


----------



## jmtriro01

thaks for the drawing of Renji. his tail is healing fast now.


----------



## Maryrox247

Your welcome!


----------



## frogipoi

Can't wait for Aurora!


----------



## loppy656

awsome fish drawings! could you draw Dorothy? He is the cover of my album.


----------



## Maryrox247

I'm gonna need a clearer full body picture for him to turn out right. By the way he is very pretty i love him!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

Pretty please! For the real DS?


----------



## Sarada

how about 'Mook'


----------



## Maryrox247

Ok i will draw Mook and DeadSunlight! (the fish) I have a lot of request though so you will have to be patient!

Everyone since school starts on the 25 i will only be taking requests until noon on the 24th. But don't worry when i get time in the school year i may put another betta drawing thread up for a while so you can send your requests to me again.


----------



## artist4life

wow those drawings are amazing


----------



## Maryrox247

Thank you!!!


----------



## frogipoi

Great drawings! I can't wait for Aurora! *wait did I say that already?*


----------



## kayos

Maryrox247 said:


> here's cameron!


 Wow...that's awsome!


----------



## metalbetta

kayos said:


> Wow...that's awsome!


That's my baby! lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Sarada said:


> how about 'Mook'


i have a female like that just a lot bigger


----------



## Sarada

This seems to be what all the females in my LPS look like, that or blue.


----------



## bettalover2033

sarada said:


> this seems to be what all the females in my lps look like, that or blue.


mine like that just died!!!!!


----------



## Sarada

I had a similar one that just died of velvet. I think they were all unhealthy when I got them to be honest. Or too young perhaps.


----------



## bettalover2033

sarada said:


> i had a similar one that just died of velvet. I think they were all unhealthy when i got them to be honest. Or too young perhaps.


how can they die of being young?


----------



## Sarada

Possibly too weak to be on their own is what I meant.


----------



## Sarada

Moved too early, stress...I really don't know but they all slowly died and the males I have had much longer then them are doing well.


----------



## Sarada

I guess if one got sick the others could have caught it being in the same tank...


----------



## bloo97

When will mine be done? No rush.


----------



## Maryrox247

Im really sorry guys but school is keeping really busy between homework,project,ect. So it might be a while before i get to drawing and posting bettas. (plus im very lazy i will admit....)


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

Ooh! You are very talented! can you draw bubbles?


----------

